# Bangalore dog training ?



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Just looking around online and was wondering what comments you guys may have on some of the images found in the image gallery on this website for a training facility located in Bangalore?
www.wolfgreyk9.com/gallery/index.php 
has anyone ever seen this site?


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice! They look like professionals for some kind of situation or very serious enthusiasts.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I just looked under “links”, did not mean to open a can of worms for those of you who know what I am speaking of


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> I just looked under “links”, did not mean to open a can of worms for those of you who know what I am speaking of



[-([-( I was going to say the same thing. OH NO Baden k9:-o. Someone better lock this thread now:razz:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> [-([-( I was going to say the same thing. OH NO Baden k9:-o. Someone better lock this thread now:razz:


 
You had to use the word!!!! You guys kill me ](*,) 

Bangalore, Philippines, South Africa, they sound like nice dog training vacations…. I can say two weeks in Cost Rica was great.


----------



## pat lee (Apr 17, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> www.wolfgreyk9.com/gallery/index.php
> has anyone ever seen this site?


I have. The owner *mod edit* emailed me one day begging to speak to me out of the blue. He then began begging me for Aryan Nation Nazi war dog training manuals. Yes the same manuals used to train dogs to kill and mutilate internment camp holocaust prisoners. I guess wishes to train dogs for the Police today using such manuals so the dogs can then be used on our modern citizens. I found it so saddening and disturbing considering that so many Americans died in WWII to fight for freedom from German National Socialism facism and attack dogs, yet this individual wants to bring these methods back to be used on American soil.

I collect old military dog training manuals from about 1884-1975. In fact it is basically my lifes work. I have thousands of them. And yes I do have complete sets of German, Russian and even Japanese WWII military manuals that I have had translated to English. I found it beyond saddening that this individual truly thought I would turn over such material to a stranger online at a moments notice. Particularly for their intended purpose.

Him and his mentor *mod edit* then joined my forums and out of the blue began calling me a coward, and that I didn't matter nor even exist (literally). You can read more about *mod edit*and how he turned a friendly dog into a liability in rather short order at this link here http://precious-living.com/dino-the-german-shepherd-ate-the-plumber-for-breakfast/ where a dog ripped a chunk out of an innocent plumber.

Also keep in mind that anybody on Earth can buy farmland and build military style obstacle courses on it. Manuals that tell you how are incredibly common and easy to find. Anybody can then let the dogs climb on it and take pics of it. Nothing special. It's no indicator that the operator is knowledgable.

Frankly I genuinely believe *mod edit* to be a good person. As Mr. Miyagi said in the Karate Kid movie,"there is no such thing as bad student. Only bad teacher". Unfortunately this guy really wanted to learn traditional dog training, but got in with the wrong crowd as he couldn't find anyone else to teach him it. And as the saying goes, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.

What was worse was that I could tell *mod edit* GENUINELY wanted to learn. What got in his way was that he did not want to be perceived as not knowing some things, as I could tell he felt it would make him and his company look "un-expert".

I found his mentor did not have a proper understanding of common and basic traditional texts on training, so it clinched my belief neither of them were ready for more rare texts. Particularly after seeing his mentor in turn on many Military History forums frantically asking people for Nazi war dog manuals.

Ultimately this individual teaches what is known as "tug-and-talk" training, which was a common European style of training. Which involves multiple corrections on the prong along with verbal corrections. An example being 'the need to constantly say "leave it" when distractions are present'. As a constrast, some American styles that are superior do not need such cues. The reason being is that the distraction itself IS the cue. 

Both these individuals learned from a company that uses Aryan Nation National Socialist symbology in their marketing efforts such as the PHOENIX. Symbolism that Germany itself has laws against in terms of idolizing the Nazi's. It should also be noted that former Nazi war dog handlers that immigrated to America have been found and kicked out of the country for their role in Nazi Germany. I fail to see why anyone in their right mind would use the Nazi's as their role model for dog training. Nor do I know what such people hope to achieve in this lifetime by doing so. 

The bottom line quite frankly is, it doesn't matter how good these people are at what they do, when what it is they do may well be pure evil in itself. 

Bone chilling stuff.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Your post is bloody ridiculous. German Army officers also used schutzhund dogs in the Wars. Why don't you critisize schutzhund too??!

You are mixing ideology with dog training which I hate. What is your true motive here...to have this thread locked because you don't like the kennels in question?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've told this story many times; my first dog school was in Wiesbaden Germany in 1966. The instructor was a repatriated German soldier from WWII. Hired by the U. S. Government to assist at the Air Force Dog School at Hindenburg Kasern. That time frame was 3 to 4 years before the military decided to change from the Sentry Dog to the current Patrol dog. However, Herr Fritz trained us closer to what a patrol dog was than the current (at that time) sentry dog that was in use. Indeed, ideology should not be mixed with dog training. We, in the U.S. have a few moments we'd like forgotten as well, relative training and deployment of working dogs.

DFrost


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Holy Cow, I aint touching this with a 10 foot pole. I know when to walk away and when to run…


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Dog training is one thing - wars are another and using the dog, however correctly or incorrectly is what happens - atrociities happen with or iwhtout them. I'm glad I've never had to kill an enemy but in the end it's your life or his and "love thy neighbour" would be false advice here.

I detest the way some people claim to have a white vest and incriminate others. I can't think of any country that has fought a war with only honourable methods.


----------



## pat lee (Apr 17, 2009)

James Degale said:


> Your post is bloody ridiculous. German Army officers also used schutzhund dogs in the Wars. Why don't you critisize schutzhund too??!
> 
> You are mixing ideology with dog training which I hate. What is your true motive here...to have this thread locked because you don't like the kennels in question?


The original poster asked if anyone was familiar with the site. I answered by saying yes and what my experience was with them and their mentors.


----------



## pat lee (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh yea I forgot to add that this guy and his mentor ripped off copyright material from my commercial business. They plagarized it and copy and pasted it onto their own commercial website. 

When confronted with this he had no reply. I asked the kennel mentioned in this thread the same thing and his response was to try and bribe me with money and buy me out. Kind of ironic that these people would plagarize copyright material when they claimed I didn't know what i was talking about. 

I guess it shouldn't come as a surprise though since their sole purpose of originally contacting me in the first place was to stalk and harrass me.

One thing is for sure is that this kennels mentor should indeed be prosecuted for criminal negligence in that dog bite case he was involved in where he agitated a perfectly friendly dog and turned it into a basket case liability that tore a chunk out of a plumber. If that was me I'd be suing that hack trainer for everything he is worth.

I realise that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, but in this case with the history of these people and their teacher in Ontario canada that runs the business that rhymes with 'Bad K-9', it is just plain creepy.

But really what can we expect from kennels who were trained by a canadian that has had allegations of domestic violence and fraud leveled at them in the past?

As someone with a lot of experience with these kennels, my suggestion is to keep your wallet in your pocket and stay far away from them. Buyer beware.

I'm sure the groupies and fan club of these kennels will stick up for them in their usual angry and threatening temper tantrum manner. And I'm sure they themselves will have something to say using fake online names that they post on here using. Yet I think most people have the intelligence to see through all of that.

Yuppy wanna-be dog trainers doin their tug-n-talk method and tryin to hype it up with endless self promotion on-line.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Man, your still pissed!


----------



## pat lee (Apr 17, 2009)

My liars..I mean lawyers are on the case as we speak


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I don’t know much about that law stuff, but if you do have a legal issue you might be better off holding back on the online rants for a bit. Somehow I don’t think it will help you. I got a 14 month old dog from Baden, he is about 3 now. I certainly had some speed bumps in the beginning. I was way to inexperienced to have a dog that had some training and it took me way too long to get some. Its not as if they pushed a dog on me, I did drive up there two or three times to check things out before I got one and was supposed to spend more time than I had up there. But I thought I was slick enough to figure it out on my own, NOT. Overall things turned out all right and I like my dog. I have spent some time there and never noted any hint of any Nazi stuff, just dog training. The son is starting to take things over he has seems fine to work with. Do you have a kennel as well? Are you in the states?


----------



## pat lee (Apr 17, 2009)

No I don't have a kennel. My business went under and I became bankrupt after that canadian place stole my money. After I filed a better business bureau complaint against them I got no response because they were too scared and didn't have anything to say. Shortly after that my family plumeted into poverty. We now live in a cardboard box. And I only get to go on-line at the library.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

pat lee said:


> No I don't have a kennel. My business went under and I became bankrupt after that canadian place stole my money. After I filed a better business bureau complaint against them I got no response because they were too scared and didn't have anything to say. Shortly after that my family plumeted into poverty. We now live in a cardboard box. And I only get to go on-line at the library.


Lee I don’t know if all this is making sense to me. But Im not going to ask for the details.


----------



## pat lee (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh and one more question, could anyone explain why these people teach that the sky is falling and that Satan has arrived to the Earth and that the end of the world is soon coming? 

And that the U.S. Military is Christ's Army fighting a Holy War against Islam in a Jihad? And that the local Police Services job is to catch and punish people who have been tempted by the Devil and sinned against the Bible? And that our countries (north america), and legal system is based on his chosen religious ideology of Judeo-christianity, and therefore those who disagree with it should get out of the country?

I think it's fair that people know answers to these questions before running off and spending $5000 on a 6 week old pup from these people. If anyone asks them- they have no answer. 

** edited names **


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't see much dog training discussion here, despite the title. And I'm not really following all of what I do see. If anyone wants to send me (or any mod) a PM explaining why the thread should be left open, feel free.

Until then ... closed.


----------

